# Passport through Great Grandfather?



## Grego57 (Feb 6, 2021)

My great grandfather immigrated through Ellis Island and never became a US Citizen before he died. My grandmother was born here in the states shortly after he and my great grandmother arrived. If I can obtain his birth certificates and other req’d paperwork may I obtain an Italian Passport through him.
Grazie, Grego


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You don't give dates. 

First thing is your citizenship flows from your parents. That means you need to figure out if your parent was a citizen at the time of your birth. They got their citizenship maybe/hopefully from your grandmother. But for that to work your parent would have to be born post 1947. If born before that you'd need to go to court.

In short maybe. You need to collect all the paperwork back to the last known Italian citizen.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

Your grand-mother born in the United States inherited Italian citizenship from her Italian father. However, your grand-mother, because she is female, could only pass Italian citizenship to any of her offspring born AFTER 1948 and not before 1948. So if your parent descended from that grand-mother was born after 1948, then yes, Italian citizenship was passed down to your parent and to you.


----------



## Grego57 (Feb 6, 2021)

Thank you for the info.. Disappointing though, my mother was born in 1937.


----------

